# Venice Louisiana area



## HuntinJakes (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyone that is familiar with waterfowl hunting in the area, shoot me a PM if you don't mind.


----------



## ngaduck (Oct 29, 2012)

Didn't you learn anything? There is no real duck hunting in LA.


----------



## HuntinJakes (Oct 29, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Didn't you learn anything? There is no real duck hunting in LA.



And I don't compare to ranger07 so I think LA suits me perfect


----------



## Barroll (Oct 29, 2012)

HuntinJakes said:


> Anyone that is familiar with waterfowl hunting in the area, shoot me a PM if you don't mind.



That is a very dangerous area to hunt.  You really need to find someone that hunts that area and is familiar that can take you and get you familiar with it.  But Pass A Loutre is good hunting.  But not the place to go if you are not familiar with the area.


----------



## Waterfowlwizard (Oct 31, 2012)

Gotta hunt the tides.  A trusting source told me that the last storm that blew through took out alot of food, and they aren't seeing the numbers that should be there by now.


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 31, 2012)

Absolutely the most dangerous place I have ever boated. Trust me, I have been from Buras to the rigs in an airboat. If you even consider going blind get these things. 
1. A big enough boat (those 300ft ships throw some waves) 
2. A good gps and two-way radio. When you get in trouble you will need to call the Coast Guard and be able to tell them where you are. Cell phone signal sucks in most of the marsh.
.


----------



## andyparm (Oct 31, 2012)

*Biloxi WMA*

You can't beat Biloxi WMA. It's easier to get to than Venice and the fishing is phenomenal after you kill a limit of gadwall, teal, widgeon, mottles, blacks, shovelers, and all those other scrap ducks. Just google map the Hopedale, LA area and the WMA should show up on the map. I'll be there opening morning (next Saturday!) I'll let you know how it goes.

A lot of people don't hunt it because of its relative distance from everything but in reality it's only an hour from New Orleans. World class everything.


----------



## HuntinJakes (Oct 31, 2012)

andyparm said:


> You can't beat Biloxi WMA. It's easier to get to than Venice and the fishing is phenomenal after you kill a limit of gadwall, teal, widgeon, mottles, blacks, shovelers, and all those other scrap ducks. Just google map the Hopedale, LA area and the WMA should show up on the map. I'll be there opening morning (next Saturday!) I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> A lot of people don't hunt it because of its relative distance from everything but in reality it's only an hour from New Orleans. World class everything.


I've been told this by 4-5 people now. I use to hunt Hackberry a few times a year, but want to go somewhere different


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 31, 2012)

andyparm said:


> You can't beat Biloxi WMA. It's easier to get to than Venice and the fishing is phenomenal after you kill a limit of gadwall, teal, widgeon, mottles, blacks, shovelers, and all those other scrap ducks. Just google map the Hopedale, LA area and the WMA should show up on the map. I'll be there opening morning (next Saturday!) I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> A lot of people don't hunt it because of its relative distance from everything but in reality it's only an hour from New Orleans. World class everything.






  Its a heck of a boat ride from the ramp to the wma at biloxi...


----------



## creekrocket (Oct 31, 2012)

I hunt out of Venice....
  I agree with most of the statements above. 
  Shoot me a pm.


----------



## andyparm (Nov 1, 2012)

The boat ride can be a little long depending which area you hunt. I actually was in a lease right next to the WMA and we had a little floating shack to sleep in. Nothing quite like spending 3 days and nights killing ducks and catching fish with almost no one else around. It's so quiet at night that it sounds like the shrimp boats are in the room with you.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Nov 2, 2012)

I hunted and fished Venice every year from 1992 until Hurricane Katrina.  Katrina pretty much totally destroyed all the infrastructure in the area, including my guide's boats and lodge.  By the time they were back to normal, Hurricane Recession had destroyed my business, and I could not afford to go back (or to eat, drive, go to the movies, etc.).

Venice is a hoot!  If you like variety in your duck hunting, then it is the place to go.  It's quite normal for a group of four hunters to shoot a limit of ducks that includes 10 different species -- sometimes more.  It is definitely the place to go if you are looking for that Bull Sprig (drake pintail) to mount in full winter plumage. 

The best hunting takes place in the marshes off the river and the best guides don't utilize fixed blinds.  You notice that I said "guides," because only a suicidal fool would try to hunt there on his own without a few dozen trips under his belt with a guide to learn the many ins and outs of hunting there.  I've fished there on my own, but wouldn't dream of trying to duck hunt without a guide.  That place is treacherous!  You can die there without even trying hard.

Speaking of fishing, I'd say there is no place like it on earth to catch redfish, and you'd be crazy not to take advantage of the Half-and-Half (half-day hunting and half-day fishing) trips offered by most guide services.

By now, I guess you've been able to determine that hunting Venice is an adventure beyond the normal duck hunting  experience.  That's why I kept going back.

If you need any more info or recommendation on who to use, shoot me a P.M.  I love that place.


----------

